# Dark spots/rounds on my betta's fins



## MaiCarInMtl (Dec 19, 2006)

I've had my betta for about 3-4 weeks now. Since I've had him, I've noticed these little spots on his 2 front fins (the thinner, shorter ones). I'm not too sure what to make of it or what it is. I don't think it's fin rot and I've tried to look up other fish diseases and it doesn't sound like much of anything else I've found on the internet.

I've been monitoring pH, nitrites, ammonia and temperature levels and everything seems ok. I treat my water with dechlorinator and aquari-sol. I used methylene blue the first week I had him but quickly stopped that, used to put aquarium salt in but I have stopped doing that as well for the last week or so. There was a problem with some white algea/fuzz but that has yet to return, yet my water is still a bit "foggy". I'm trying to remedy this by doing partial water changes every few days (I have a post in another section of this board adressing this problem). 

I tried to take some pictures of his fins, but he's not cooperating and neither is the digital camera. So after much swearing at the camera and trying to coax my fish into simmering down and stop moving for a few seconds, I've decided to just make an illustration of a close up of a fin. 

Any input on this would be greatly appreciated. Thank you for your time and help!


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

Without a picture, that's near impossible to even guess. There are cysts that will grow on the fin rays of bettas, goldfish, and various other fishes... but, again, without a pic or being able to examine the fish, there's no way to know what it is.
The best advice I can offer is to keep an eye on it, and try posting your water params for ammonia, nitrite, nitrate, and pH for us to get a feel for the environment... also temp would help, too.
The more you can tell us about the situation and conditions, the easier for us to help you.
Happy New Year!


----------

